# love his money and not him?



## Alina (Nov 15, 2011)

love his money and not him?
I am posting this coz i think i should do a self check than blame my husband.
my husband takes younger girls out on dinners
poses intimately with one blond girl alongwith thrashing her for sleeping wth other men,
cuddles the other blond girl,touches her head,bends to kiss it,wraps his arms around her chest from behind and laughs and jokes in the restaurant and is continously standing behind her and not sitting on his seat in the restaurant and openly takes pictures,photos and makes videos without the slightest fear.or openly stares at some girl when he was at an interview session.
he goes for dinners wth me but ends up making it public by doing some comedy acts for the other people at the restuarant.

i spend most of time with my girlfriends,attending girl's out and wearing good clothes and sunglasses and getting our pictures clicked in various postures wherever we are.
i also accompany him to the public events and i go to watch him perform at the theater.where he kisses me in the crowds for what reason i dont get it.
.the only thing i do for my daughter is dress her up and then i am off with the girls.
frankly speaking my husband and i dont have much exchange of dialouges as well more escpecially when we are in public.
do i really love his money and not him??
and does he love me?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It sounds to me like you have a superficial marriage. 

Your husband is cheating on you, but you put up with it.

What do you do besides go out with the girls and take pictures?

Why don't you take care of your daughter?

Why are you staying with this man? Do you love him? 

It does sound like it's the money you like. Does he really have a lot of money? If that's all you like then maybe you have what you want... a lot of money and you can play around with the girls. 

But some day he's most likely going to dump you, so what will you do then?


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Geesh....I don't get out much,but this sounds messed up!
It is hard to say with this little information but I agree that your relationship sounds superficial. And your husband is either emotionally unattached from you and/or sounds somewhat narcisstic or maybe just somewhat concieted. But with our society being like it is alot of men do get selfish and do similiar things without thinking of the hurt it may be causing. If you have not made it plain and clear to him that his behavior is hurting you then it is somewhat your fault for allowing it. Not to say that he is innocent,no way. But he may be doing these things in ignorance if he thinks it's ok with you and no deal breaker. My best advice would be for you and him to change life styles. Calm down some and learn to be like me,,,old,ugly,and get excited by sipping on coffee and reading a good book. Now thats livin' honey.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Alina said:


> do i really love his money and not him??
> and does he love me?


As to him loving you, he loves the idea of a wife more than the idea of you as his wife IMO.

As to you asking if you love his money enough to stay with him?? Ask yourself, if he was dirt poor and didn't even have a penny to his name could you still love him? And if the answer is no, well then you have your answer.

BTW, I would not stay married, he's using you and now you're questioning if you're using him for financial security also. Not healthy at all.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with 'cheatinghubby'. 

Would you stay if he was broke or less wealthy?

A while back my wife and I were having problems. I wasn't feeling loved and was feeling like she only stays with me because of money. We have been married for 25 years. She has been a SAHM the entire time. We have acquired a lot of things and I earn a large income. 

We talked about how much she would get. Splitting our possessions 50/50. I looked up what I would be paying in child support and alimony (based on government guidelines). 

Once we talked about this and I know that she knows that she could walk and still have it pretty darn good, I no longer feel like she is only with me for the money. She must actually like me.


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, Alina

Yes, you are loving him for his money only. Your relationship sounds miserable. Why did you get yourself into this situation in the first place?

You should get a new man because sooner or later he will dump you for a hotter girl and the circle will begin again.


----------

